

Solar System Animation Showing Rosetta Trajectory - personjerry
http://www.esa.int/esatv/Videos/2013/12/Rosetta_s_Journey_B-Roll/Solar_system_animation_showing_Rosetta_trajectory

======
personjerry
If you've ever played Kerbal Space Program, you probably understand how
freaking amazing this was.

